# GHRP6/CJC fat loss



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Do the fat-loss benefits of GHRP/CJC require cardio and a 'cutting diet'? I have a friend who is a competetive bodybuilder and is off all AAS at the moment. He's been on ghrp/cjc for just about a week now and says that already he feels pumped, full and he says his abs are looking MUCH tighter already. He eats very clean, but does no cardio. He seems to be increasing LBM, and reducing fat.

Is my friend a freak of nature, or is this normal with the ghrp/cjc combo?

I've just finished pct from a 14 week AAS cycle, I'm lean but not as lean as i would like. I'm using ghrp/cjc starting Monday mainly to help hold on to gains for 3-4 months until i go back on cycle. I'd like to continue gaining though, however small. Can I expect 'tightening' of the abs/midsection without hammering the cardio and eating in a calorie defecit....or am I dreaming?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ReRaise said:


> *Do the fat-loss benefits of GHRP/CJC require cardio and a 'cutting diet'?*


We're all different and some people can get away without doing cardio and have decent results, diet providing, that said I'm sure if said person had done cardio as well the results would have been taken to the next level in condition.

If you take ghrp/cjc you will free up FFA into the blood but if you don't spend them, ie exercise, then you are wasting a key benefit from using them imo.

ghrp/cjc combo in no way will make up for an excess/sloppy diet.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply DrHunter, it's much appreciated.

Given the peptides ability to free up FFA, would say 3 low intensity fasted cardio sessions a week, immediately after jabbing help to burn fat while still gaining LBM, obviously along with a clean diet aimed at muscle building?


----------

